# Haflingers & Fat Deposits?



## Horsiezz (Nov 3, 2010)

We are thinking about getting this mare, who is in dire need of a home because owner can no longer care for her horses. But my mom said no, because she doesnt like the fat deposits on her neck.   WHAT!?!? You are going to be given a free horse, and you say NO BECAUSE OF FAT!?!? 

Don't most Haflingers have this? If not, how can you get rid of it? I really want to get this mare. 
Thanks!


----------



## patandchickens (Nov 3, 2010)

I can't really tell from this pic (although the horse is certainly *fat*, I mean even for her breed!)... but I suspect your mom is probably referring to hard fat deposits over the crest of the neck (and sometimes elsewhere on the neck) that tend to be a fairly reliable sign of Cushings or similar hormonal dysfunction.

Cushings (et al.) can be a real pain in the patootie to manage, and can lead to a bunch of significant problems like laminitis/founder, and personally I can certainly see turning down a horse if you suspect it may be Cushingoid. 

You have to think of vet bills down the line, not just purchase price or lack thereof.

Mind you I don't *know* that this is what your mom means, but, I would not be at all surprised. And if so I'm with her, *if* this horse really does have that type of hard fatty crest. (Again, I am agnostic on the subject from just that pic).

Sorry,

Pat


----------



## Horsiezz (Nov 3, 2010)

patandchickens said:
			
		

> I can't really tell from this pic (although the horse is certainly *fat*, I mean even for her breed!)... but I suspect your mom is probably referring to hard fat deposits over the crest of the neck (and sometimes elsewhere on the neck) that tend to be a fairly reliable sign of Cushings or similar hormonal dysfunction.
> 
> Cushings (et al.) can be a real pain in the patootie to manage, and can lead to a bunch of significant problems like laminitis/founder, and personally I can certainly see turning down a horse if you suspect it may be Cushingoid.
> 
> ...


Sorry about the pic, its the only one I had. The horse doesnt have Cushings, & im familiar with the disease. 
Yes, she is overweight. She hasnt been rode in a while and plus the owner is only feeding round bales & pasture, so she definitely has a belly on her. And all of her haflingers/haflinger mixes have the fat necks. &  This mare is about 8 to 10 yrs old. 
Is there any way to get rid of it?


----------



## michickenwrangler (Nov 3, 2010)

Severe diet.

It *may* not be Cushings, but the horse will be predisposed and even if the horse never develops Cushings, she will ALWAYS be at risk for founder.


----------



## patandchickens (Nov 3, 2010)

How do you know the horse does not have Cushings?? It takes bloodwork, by eye it is only something you can *guess at* but certainly not *know*.

Metabolic disturbances excepted, the way to slim down a horse is to feed it less and (soundness permitting) exercise it more. There is no way to slim down a specific body part, just like there isn't in people; but as the weight gradually peels off, the fat goes away all over. 

I'd be leery of a real fat horse like that. You can run into problems trying to slim them down anything other than verrry gradually -- hepatic lipidosis ("fatty liver disease"), colic and soundness problems being the major issues. Also draft horses are not typically the very soundest-legged and soundest-footed things in the world to begin with, so unless you want just a pasture pet (with a large appetite) you'd want a real good soundness exam done, and it may be hard for the vet to get as good a picture of the true eventual soundness of a fattie as of a horse who's actually working-fit.

Just sayin', good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## Horsiezz (Nov 3, 2010)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> Severe diet.
> 
> It *may* not be Cushings, but the horse will be predisposed and even if the horse never develops Cushings, she will ALWAYS be at risk for founder.


Okay thanks.


----------



## goodhors (Nov 5, 2010)

Haflingers are developed to be able to manage poor pasture, gain and keep weight while working daily.  Kind of like most ponies!  In Europe there is always a secondary market for horse meat if animal is not salable for equine uses.  Americans have used them for draft work, but they are not like draft horses, expected to do most work at a walk like plowing or harvesting crops.  Haflingers are expected to be able to trot well, and for good distances in their work, used both ridden and driven in rough country.  This takes good bone and hooves, part of breeding.  

I have not heard of any Haflinger leg issues beyond those who have been damaged or foundered, no breed issues like QH feet.  No other draft problems like sidebone, ringbone, platter feet, etc.

Haflingers MUST be kept on controlled diets here in the USA if not being worked hard.  They gain weight just LOOKING at photos of feed!  They pile it on the neck and top of rump for storage areas.  Many owners are unwilling to control diet, leave them out in pasture year around, so they are overweight, foundered.

You could do some tests on the "free" animal, check for Cushings, have the Vet or Farrier out to check for Foundering.  X-ray would show hoof rotation, Farrier could see if the white line is shattered.  Shatter is pretty good indication of hoof rotation, but takes a while to grow down to sole in a hoof.  You don't want one with founder, just an ongoing issue.  If not foundered, she could be a nice animal once you get the weight down.  Still would have to manage her diet, no free grazing all the time for the rest of her life.  Talk to your mom again, see if she could rethink.  Maybe she is seeing more than you are.

Purchase price (free or $$$) is ALWAYS the cheapest part of horse owning!!


----------



## sayyadina (Nov 5, 2010)

When my Haflinger was younger & working, she had a very cresty neck that was all muscle. Not at all fat. Now that she's retired, she's lost the crest of muscle she had. Because my mare is nearly 21 and worked very hard when she was younger, she does have arthritis and difficulty keeping weight on and needs more feed than she used to. 

That mare does look fat compared to my mare. If she really is free, and you really like her, why don't you see if you can talk your mom into doing a vet exam on her? Have the vet test her ACTH levels. If that's high, it can be indicative of Cushings. Also test her insulin & glucose, to see if she's insulin resistant.


----------

